# Reform Mounty 100



## QwikDraw (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm still lookinjg for the perfect tractor for doing some right of way work and other types of mowing and mulching. I saw this little unit and thought it looked great but it is not sold in the US. Does anybody know if I could still get one...maybe buy it over seas and have it shipped? It would probably end up costing too much.


http://www.reform-werke.at/module/gallery/index.php/action.view/entity.gallery/gallery.15/key.412?nosearch=true 

I looked at Aebi too but I wish they had a taller tractor, I need a little more clearance.

http://www.aebi-ne.com/terratrac.htm 

Anything else out there like these tractors?

Thx.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Not sure if this would fit in your budget but it is one haus of a right of way clearing machine.

http://www.slashbuster.com/land-clearing.htm


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The hydro-axe might be another but price I can imagine is breath taking.

http://www.blount-fied.com/prodinfo/wholetree/etractor.htm


----------



## QwikDraw (Mar 8, 2008)

Those are great options for what I normally do...mulching, but I need a tractor for pulling a 15' batwing...plus I want it to do a whole lot more. I like the front PTO for a flail or mulch head, 4 wheel steering, low profile, made for steep slopes and not to big for my trailers (unlike that NH TV145 that I like too).

I like the Advanced Forestry Equipment for a rotary mulch head (Slashbuster) and I know someone in my biz that just ordered a Prentice with a mulch head...sweet.


----------

